# 1,000 rep leg session



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking last night of something new and horrible to try for legs and came up with 1,000 rep session. So i need some input on what i could do? Its gonna be brutal!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

1000 squats ?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Someone likes crippling pain....

This sounds horrible. 5 x 20 rep squats kill me enough. Suppose you could start with them?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I was thinking last night of something new and horrible to try for legs and came up with 1,000 rep session. So i need some input on what i could do? Its gonna be brutal!


I did a few months of really high rep leg work a while back, and my main memory of it is the mind-buggering boredom.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

10 exercises, 100 reps of each would be the basis if I was going to do something this mental


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

stoatman said:


> 1000 squats ?


haha fcuk off i'd never walk again!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

would this not bew less stressful on your back to do them on a leg press? or am I just being chicken?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I did a few months of really high rep leg work a while back, and my main memory of it is the mind-buggering boredom.


This.

Can't imagine the results being worth the monotony tbh...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Someone likes crippling pain....
> 
> This sounds horrible. 5 x 20 rep squats kill me enough. Suppose you could start with them?


yeah i was gonna start with them and then close stance leg press 2 x 50, wide stance 2 x 50


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> This.
> 
> Can't imagine the results being worth the monotony tbh...


I just want to see how i do. I like high volume on legs sometimes and just want to see what trying to do 1,000 reps would be like.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Pt welsh did this in his current show prep as last workout for total gycogen depletion... Can't

See much point beyond that


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> 10 exercises, 100 reps of each would be the basis if I was going to do something this mental


that's the plan i think. as said will start with

5 x 20 squats

2 x 50 close stance press

2 x 50 wide stance

4 x 25 leg extensions rest paused

30, 20, 15, 10, 8, 6, 5, 4, 2 leg curls

5 x 20 BB lunges

5 x 25 one legged curls

100 rep bodyweight squats

then 200 reps on calves

open to other ideas though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> Pt welsh did this in his current show prep as last workout for total gycogen depletion... Can't
> 
> See much point beyond that


But why not? Wasn't Tom Platz an advocate of high volume leg sessions? Maybe not 1,000 reps but he did a hell of a lot of volume week in week out. this is just a one off to see if i can manage it and to see how i feel the next day


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I think at that kinda volume your probably gona cause more damage that good.

I once a month do a set of 10x10 back squats 3x20 front, then 4x12 press curls and extensions... This is more than brutal enough for me and allows some weight to

Still

Be used!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> I think at that kinda volume your probably gona cause more damage that good.
> 
> I once a month do a set of 10x10 back squats 3x20 front, then 4x12 press curls and extensions... This is more than brutal enough for me and allows some weight to
> 
> ...


My leg sessions recently have been quite low recently in volume for me and i have been sore but just thought if i went the extreme the other way just to see how it works. Obviously i wouldn't be doing this every session and probably won't do it again but it'll be a good challenge to see if i can do it


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Let us know how you get on, I love volume on legs for fullness, especially alternated with 5x5 every other week


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

If only there was something in between low volume and 1000 reps


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

this is silly i wouldnt even do a 1000 reps in a year on my legs

thats why i have **** legs though


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Include a few sets of 50 leg extensions at a moderate weight...burns like a mofo


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

This is going to hurt, big time. tears or no 1000 reps lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

big said:


> If only there was something in between low volume and 1000 reps


If only there was, hmmmm i wonder what that would be?!



lukeyybrown1 said:


> this is silly i wouldnt even do a 1000 reps in a year on my legs
> 
> thats why i have **** legs though


I know its silly but its a challenge! I like challenges!



Jon.B said:


> Include a few sets of 50 leg extensions at a moderate weight...burns like a mofo


Yeah i think i might mate. Reading up on Tom Platz and he liked to do 60 rep leg exts so lets try 50's!



stoatman said:


> This is going to hurt, big time. tears or no 1000 reps lol


I know its gonna hurt but now that i've said it i've gotta go through with it or i'm a big fat failure! and i will cry no doubt!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Damn.. most I've done is DTP on the leg press.. that takes a strong mind to get through.. 1000 reps???


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> that's the plan i think. as said will start with
> 
> 5 x 20 squats
> 
> ...


As I put in your journal mate I think Lower reps and more drop sets is a more painful way to do the session. And would be less like cardio than the high rep sets


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RowRow said:


> As I put in your journal mate I think Lower reps and more drop sets is a more painful way to do the session. And would be less like cardio than the high rep sets


To be fair mate i think most of the sets i do will be rest pauses or drops as i can't see me bashing out 50 reps on a decent weight on leg press without stopping. I've done them before on 50 reps and it usually take a few rest pauses to get them out


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Interested to see how you'd get on with this..

Personally I'd rather increase frequency of sessions to 3x per week for 2-3 weeks and then back off as opposed to one crazy high rep session..

Could either do 3 moderate rep sessions every 3rd day.

Or for example;

*Monday:*

*AM:* Low volume / high intensity work (5 x 5 squats, RDL's etc)

*PM:* High volume giant sets.. asin anywhere between 5-8 exercises back-to-back for quads and 4-6 exercises back-to-back for hams.

*Thursday:* Typical moderate-high volume BB'er style workout

Good luck lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> But why not? Wasn't Tom Platz an advocate of high volume leg sessions? Maybe not 1,000 reps but he did a hell of a lot of volume week in week out. this is just a one off to see if i can manage it and to see how i feel the next day


I've recently been doing GVT squats after doing high-intensity / low-volume for ages, and noticed a significant amount of growth in the legs. It's definitely worth a pop IMHO


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yo bro, Hope you're well mate.

I did a 400 or 500 rep set couple of years ago - 20 or 25 sets (cant remember now which) of 10 rep alternative single leg leg presses. Video






So sore for a week after.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

This needs filming


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I've recently been doing GVT squats after doing high-intensity / low-volume for ages, and noticed a significant amount of growth in the legs. It's definitely worth a pop IMHO


Yeah mate GVT is good and its something you can stick to for a few weeks. As i've said though that this is gonna be a one off. I've got my mate doing it now as well but will be tomorrow as he's got his kid tonight


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Yo bro, Hope you're well mate.
> 
> I did a 400 or 500 rep set couple of years ago - 20 or 25 sets (cant remember now which) of 10 rep alternative single leg leg presses. Video
> 
> ...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Interested to see how you'd get on with this..
> 
> Personally I'd rather increase frequency of sessions to 3x per week for 2-3 weeks and then back off as opposed to one crazy high rep session..
> 
> ...


Adam this is just to test myself mate, trust me i won't be doing it every week! I've been hitting legs twice a week. Once a week heavy and hard and then another day hitting hammies another day and high rep leg extensions.

I might try that though next week. issue is getting up monday morning haha!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I was thinking last night of something new and horrible to try for legs and came up with 1,000 rep session. So i need some input on what i could do? Its gonna be brutal!


The most Reps I have done for one exercise (Leg Press) was 82.

I did the following

12 @ 350

10 @ 400

8 @ 450

6 @ 500

4 @ 550

2 @ 600

4 @ 550

6 @ 500

8 @ 450

10 @ 400

12 @ 350

Was brutal, but a good workout. Wouldn't want to do a 1,000. Think I would have trouble doing 1,000 squats with just body weight (no plates & no bar).

Good luck, and more power to you for even thinking up something that brutal for legs.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

danefox said:


> The most Reps I have done for one exercise (Leg Press) was 82.
> 
> I did the following
> 
> ...


I'm not just doing one exercise pal. 1,000 squats would probably cripple me!


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I'm not just doing one exercise pal. 1,000 squats would probably cripple me!


Pretty sure 1,000 reps regurdless of the number of exercises it was split into would cripple me! As I said before, more power to you and good luck.

Just hope you don't have any stairs to deal with for the first few days after you do this. :lol:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Couldnt think of anything worse...BOREFEST


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've done 100 x 100kg squats and that was hard enough

Started off and did as many as I could and then rested for 60 secs and then went again, repeating until I finally hit 100

That was a good burn and deep DOMS for a few days.

I can imagine 1000 reps over multiple exercises will take a while and be brutal

I would prefer a lower volume with dropsets included personally but still maybe hit 500 reps overall


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> I've done 100 x 100kg squats and that was hard enough
> 
> Started off and did as many as I could and then rested for 60 secs and then went again, repeating until I finally hit 100
> 
> ...


Yeah i think its gonna take me a couple hours and i think i'd rather do 500 reps but i've said it now so i'm being stubborn and doing it!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah i think its gonna take me a couple hours and i think i'd rather do 500 reps but i've said it now so i'm being stubborn and doing it!


Make sure you report back.

When are you planning on giving it a try??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Make sure you report back.
> 
> When are you planning on giving it a try??


in 45 minutes mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> in 45 minutes mate!


See you in 6 hours then


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

1000 of these heavy as poss with no spotter! Sorted!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> See you in 6 hours then


Haha nearly! It took me from 6.45 to 7.35.

2 x 45kg x 50 leg extensions

Railroads on leg press

Started on 140 x 30 added 20 a side and went again. Got upto 9 plates x 7 and back down again = 200 reps

Squats

80kg x 10 x 10 30 seconds rest between sets

Single leg curls 10 x 10 alternate each leg no rest between sets

Lying leg curl

Started on 45 kg and worked upto 75kg 100 reps

Partial hacks 120kg

10 close stance

10 medium

10 wide

Rest 30 seconds and go again this 3 times with an extra 10 close stance at end to make 100.

DB lunges

Managed 25 and had to just do body weight and did another 75

Standing calf raises

100 as quick as I could. Did a set, stretched calves and went again

Donkey calves 100 reps x 120kg

I actually liked it more than I thought and my legs are in bits!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

High risk of injury imo


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Haha nearly! It took me from 6.45 to 7.35.
> 
> 2 x 45kg x 50 leg extensions
> 
> ...


Good luck walking tomorrow. I trained legs this evening too. I thought about this thread when I was doing 5x20 on squats. That near enough killed me, never mind the rest of that.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> High risk of injury imo


Why?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> I was thinking last night of something new and horrible to try for legs and came up with 1,000 rep session. So i need some input on what i could do? Its gonna be brutal!


You need psychiatric evalution. Haha. Fcuking nutjob.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Why?


So much tension putting strain on the muscle but I see you've already smashed it and came out fine aha so goodjob


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

VidOrStandardWorkout


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> VidOrStandardWorkout


Dave that would of been one boring video and id of been filming it myself but I assure you I did it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> So much tension putting strain on the muscle but I see you've already smashed it and came out fine aha so goodjob


But if you are getting the right adequate hydration, warmed up correctly then are you at more risk then say doing a heavy leg day?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> But if you are getting the right adequate hydration, warmed up correctly then are you at more risk then say doing a heavy leg day?


Maybe but it's the duration of the workout that would likely be the cause


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> that's the plan i think. as said will start with
> 
> 5 x 20 squats
> 
> ...


Could throw some stutter reps in somewhere


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bit disappointed that you didn't manage to squeeze in a 10 mile run at the end...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Maybe but it's the duration of the workout that would likely be the cause


Only took him 50 mins


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Only took him 50 mins


A rep every 3 seconds is good going


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> Haha nearly! It took me from 6.45 to 7.35.
> 
> 2 x 45kg x 50 leg extensions
> 
> ...


Surely you must have puked bro? Any stims involved?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Only took him 50 mins


thought he said 6hours lol?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> A rep every 3 seconds is good going


Hhhhmmm, seems VERY quick!

Well done for working it out too ha ha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Maybe but it's the duration of the workout that would likely be the cause


Naw. Light weights = much less chance of injury than high weights. With musculotendinous injuries the bottom line really is tensile strength (which obviously varies depending on extension and position of the muscle - i.e. it's much lower at full stretch and any specific weaknesses within the muscle such as scar tissue) - exceed this and *pop* or *rrrrriiiiip*.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> that's the plan i think. as said will start with
> 
> 5 x 20 squats
> 
> ...


I can see the 100 rep squats being 'the wall'


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Hhhhmmm, seems VERY quick!
> 
> Well done for working it out too ha ha


50 mins.... 60 second per min


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Only took him 50 mins


No mate took me an hour and 50!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Bit disappointed that you didn't manage to squeeze in a 10 mile run at the end...


No but I did 3 hours on the stepper after it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Surely you must have puked bro? Any stims involved?


I puked in my mouth a few times but managed to keep it down! No stims at moment mate, they get added in a few weeks when prep starts. Just had a pre workout. 15g bcaas before and an intra workout during


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just realised I put 6.46. I meant 5:45!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I can see the 100 rep squats being 'the wall'


I found these easier than I thought. Should of maybe upped the weight.

Oh and I've got a lad who I'm coaching trying this workout next week!

And today my legs are ruined! And my ar$e to!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> I puked in my mouth a few times but managed to keep it down! No stims at moment mate, they get added in a few weeks when prep starts. Just had a pre workout. 15g bcaas before and an intra workout during


Hardcore leg sesh mate bet you feeling it today lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Hardcore leg sesh mate bet you feeling it today lol


I am mate but I actually enjoyed it as it was a chalk end more than anything else to prove if I could do it. I'd actually do it again and maybe try variations on say arms but maybe cut it to 500 reps so 250 biceps and 250 triceps. I know your arms are a small muscle and this would be massive overkill but again it could be a shock to them


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

liam0810 said:


> I found these easier than I thought. Should of maybe upped the weight.
> 
> Oh and I've got a lad who I'm coaching trying this workout next week!
> 
> And today my legs are ruined! And my ar$e to!


A vid of the entire workout played in fast forward except for the start and finish would be awesome imo.

Wouldn't take ages to watch that way lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> A vid of the entire workout played in fast forward except for the start and finish would be awesome imo.
> 
> Wouldn't take ages to watch that way lol


Haha I'll ask him mate! Would be a bast4rd to do if you trained on your own though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> that's the plan i think. as said will start with
> 
> 5 x 20 squats
> 
> ...


**** that.

**** that

**** that mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you know what I do for legs? About 20 squats once a month lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** that.
> 
> **** that
> 
> **** that mate


Hahaha try it mate. Or have you had some new revelation and decided that you're gonna take up yoga and stop training a be a vegan, canal boat living yoga instructor haha


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do you know what I do for legs? About 20 squats once a month lol


We can see that from your avi.

#Don'tSkipLegDay

Dat u tekkers brah?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> We can see that from your avi.
> 
> #Don'tSkipLegDay


Who the feck wants big legs birds think they are discusting and they chaff. Ain't no fun walking around with talk and vaseline under your bollox lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Just realised I put 6.46. I meant 5:45!


That's where the confusion is then!

Still an awesome session though


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> That's where the confusion is then!
> 
> Still an awesome session though


Cheers mate. Paying for it today!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who the feck wants big birds legs think they are discusting and they chaff. Ain't no fun walking around with talk and vaseline under your bollox lol


----------

